# A cherished Q



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

This past weekend I brought Jackson to the agility trial in Lexington, Virginia. On the drive there I wasn't sure I did the right thing as he wasn't feeling great. But as soon as his paws hit the dirt floor of the arena his little face lit up and I saw the gleam in his eyes, I knew I made the right decision. We had only 1 out of 4 qualifying runs. No placement, no title, just 1 Q. But what a special Q that was and one I will always remember and cherish. After all he has been through this past month he gave it his all and had so much fun. To spend quality time with my boy having fun on the agility course was priceless. After all, that is what it is all about. I am grateful that Stewart Images captured this great picture. Here's hoping we can continue having fun on our journey together.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful picture of your lovely boy. Each run is precious indeed!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful picture of Jackson. It's great that you could enjoy it together.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Jackson looks like he's enjoying himself. =) Congrats on qualifying!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

What a wonderful accomplishment! Most importantly you both had fun together and that is a team! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is a great picture! Congratulations on your Q and your special day. It really is all about fun... and pictures of fun!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Great picture and congratulations on the Q!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photo!! Congratulations on a very special Q.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!
Great picture of your beautiful boy, what a very special day and lots of fun for you both.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations on the Q!!! Was is at the horse park? I ran there when I went to National. What a lovely facility!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Ann, it was at the horse park. What a fantastic facility and lots of land to exercise the dogs. Hope to go back in February.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Really fantastic! Congrats! Hoping Jackson has been doing well, lately <3


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I love it when their ears flip up like that!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad you two had fun, that's a great picture, worth framing!


----------

